# Final DSiWareHax



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

The final wave of DSiWareHax have been released. SudokuHax has been updated and three new games have been exploited: Guitar Rock Tour, Legends of Exidia and FieldRunners. All games have exploited EU and USA versions, Legends of Exidia also has an exploited Japanese version (only Japanese DSiWareHax).



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The final DSiWareHax is now available, goto the exploitslist for the list of exploited DSiWare and the usage instructions for the exploits. The updated Sudokuhax is now available as well, the main change is faster boot.nds loading. You can only copy the new DSiWareHax to your DSi if you’re on 1.4.1 or below, and already have one of the exploited games, since 1.4.2+ blocks copying DSiWare exploits to your DSi “internal memory”. Likewise for obtaining the updated Sudokuhax, you must be on 1.4.1 and have the original Sudoku version.





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> All the exploits (and instructions) are available here: http://bootmii.org/dsiexploits/downloads/exploitslist
> 
> *You must be on 1.4.1 and own one of the exploitable games to use these exploits.*
> 
> ...


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 25, 2011)

Uh, if you cannot copy the hacked saves using 1.4.2 onwards, but you cannot buy the exploitable titles without 1.4.3...you see where I'm gunning here?

This is basically useless for most people. Those three particular titles may not have that many downloads.
Sad but true.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

Hence this is *final*. The work had already been mainly done on these when 1.4.2 came out and blocked any potential future DSiWare exploit. So they finished up the work and released them for those that may be able to make use of it. 1.4.2 ended the search for DSiWare exploits, seeing as they are now almost useless.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess with this out the only thing left to do would be come up with a downgrade method, if possible.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 25, 2011)

yup it does seem very impractical to me. usually that should be exploited that is available for the latest firmware.
downgrade or else not so efficient and its unlikely that one will find a downgrade just for this


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

I highly doubt downgrade will happen. How would one run the downgrader? The only viable option would be a fake NUS, which would require the private keys to sign the modified update files (they'd have to be modified to have a higher version than the one installed), and if you had private keys there's bound to be an easier way than that. Although I guess a downgrader could be run via an iEvolution if it became possible. But then why downgrade if you have an iEvolution?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I highly doubt downgrade will happen. How would one run the downgrader? The only viable option would be a fake NUS, which would require the private keys to sign the modified update files (they'd have to be modified to have a higher version than the one installed), and if you had private keys there's bound to be an easier way than that. Although I guess a downgrader could be run via an iEvolution if it became possible. But then why downgrade if you have an iEvolution?


Softmodding possibilites, there's still a lot that could be done, and all you would have to do is use the iEvo once and voila.  Of course, that's just speculation


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as that is *purely* hypothetical, why not expand it and say that, hypothetically, if that was possible, so would installing a custom channel, so no need to downgrade. Generally, there is little point in downgrading on most systems. Its not likely to be a viable option for the DSi either.


----------



## qlum (Aug 25, 2011)

dsi store is in maintenance atm I hope its not to remove those games otherwise I would be to late again.


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 25, 2011)

We've been waiting for this a long time... Now I'm going to devirginize Sudoku finally.

I like this. Only ~50-100 DSis will use this. A rare gem.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 25, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> dsi store is in maintenance atm I hope its not to remove those games otherwise I would be to late again.


The maintenance was announced and scheduled a few days ago actually.
Nintendo have nothing to gain by removing these titles any how, a very scant few people could even exploit it.


----------



## tueidj (Aug 25, 2011)

Correction to first post: "Guitar Rock Tour", not "Guitar Hero Tour".


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 25, 2011)

And you know what I like the most? That these annoying Cyclops guys paid the homebrew I'm going to use!


----------



## Mbmax (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a great news indeed ! But like for the previous hack, it will be limited to a few people who had the good idea to download those dsiware and stayed on an old firmware.

It's easier for now to run the dsi mode on a iEvo than on a dsiware hack exploit.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

qlum said:
			
		

> dsi store is in maintenance atm I hope its not to remove those games otherwise I would be to late again.
> 
> If you don't have the games right now, it is impossible for you to ever use this exploit. Did you not read the first post?
> 
> QUOTE(tueidj @ Aug 25 2011, 09:35 PM) Correction to first post: "Guitar Rock Tour", not "Guitar Hero Tour".



Ah, thanks, I'll correct that now.


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe someone can make a package with spinal_cord's DSi Homebrew Channel and alekmaul's emulators? It's a bit difficult now... I don't know if A7800DS V1.0 is the latest version of alekmaul's Atari 5200 Emulator...


----------



## hatredg0d (Aug 25, 2011)

now the question is should i update my dsi, or wait for the possibility of someone else coming out with one for a game i own


----------



## heartgold (Aug 25, 2011)

This is a very rare chance for people to use this. Luckily I got the orginal DSi hack when it first got released.


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 25, 2011)

I just get a "This old protocol is not supported anymore" with 4B344456.bin (EA Sudoku EUR) and dsiwarehaxinj_v11. Although it's the new version 1.1.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

hatredg0d said:
			
		

> now the question is should i update my dsi, or wait for the possibility of someone else coming out with one for a game i own


There will be no more DSiWare Hax, this is the FINAL wave of DSiWare exploits. There is no point in holding out on updating.


----------



## OJClock (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had sudokuhax since day 1 and the limited usability of it just has me using my flashcart for homebrew instead.
Sadly, the release of the 3ds killed any possibility of a dsi homebrew scene and we will never know what yasu did way back when :/


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 25, 2011)

What?!? No more DSiWareHax? There goes my hope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: This was posted on his (Yasu's) blog yesterday.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ???????? [2011/08/24 23:44:02]
> 
> ????????????????????????(´???`)????
> ?????PS3?SH-12C?Nintendo 3DS(??\13480???)???? ????
> ...


----------



## Snailface (Aug 25, 2011)

At least those are popular games. Will be looking forward to updating my S-hax.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 25, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> What?!? No more DSiWareHax? There goes my hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...uh...most of us can't read that.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 25, 2011)

Google translation if it helps any.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Bli Bli Ichinen [2011/08/24 23:44:02]
> 
> Less than one year is totally write a diary. Also tooth pulled ('? ? ? `) Correction ??
> Note splurge: PS3, SH-12C, Nintendo 3DS (Yes ambassador \ 13 480 used), Honda Fit
> ...


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

From my reading, he is just mentioning that he has got a 3DS, amongst other things. Nothing of particular note.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 25, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> From my reading, he is just mentioning that he has got a 3DS, amongst other things. Nothing of particular note.



It shows he's alive. Also the fact he has a 3DS may be a sign he could/possibly/maybe be working on it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can only hope...


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, now I don't get this "This old protocol version is not supported, aborting." anymore, something happened now. Files get extracted, a lot of text, and I got my 4B344456.bin back.

But after copying this stuff back to NAND, and after launching it - nothing happens. It's just -- EA Sudoku. 

I checked it several times if I made a mistake in copying. I think I made no mistake.

Edit: 1.4.1E & original unpatched Sudoku. Of course.


----------



## Another World (Aug 26, 2011)

this information would have been nice before 1.4.2 was released. its a catch 22 now, you can't buy the titles without upgrading but if you upgrade you can't copy the exploit back into NAND. =/

i guess i'm happy i have 1 of the exploits working, dsi-mode homebrew is really fun. it beats having to lug around the failed ievo when i want dsi-mode.

-another world


----------



## Astoria (Aug 26, 2011)

Well i think that we were just too late. With the 3DS, I don't see the point of trying to hack the DSi


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 26, 2011)

why did i tranfer exidia to the 3ds
WHY


----------



## qlum (Aug 26, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> If you don't have the games right now, it is impossible for you to ever use this exploit. Did you not read the first post?


just forgot that the dsi needs to be the latest version to access the shop


----------



## regnad (Aug 26, 2011)

So can we expect the 3DS to be successfully hacked about 6 months after the release of the next generation 3DS Scratch-N-Sniff?


----------



## minoplis (Aug 26, 2011)

And here am I, with my 1.4.1U DSi XL which I got used a few months ago. I haven't updated it so far with a tiny spark of hope that something good might happen with it.

Unfortunately, that's not the case. Only if the Nintendo shop came back with some sort of stupid bug that allowed me to download one of those games, which is not happening, I would be able to enjoy this exploit..

Well, I guess everyone else will update their DSis to 1.4.3 next month, for some free Zelda action, unless Nintendo comes up with some new wacky firmware update.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 26, 2011)

What ticks me off the most is that in my old DSi that got water damaged beyond repair I had Guitar Rock Tour. -____- I think I'll download one of the three games to have access to the slight (very, very, slight) chance that someone will come up with a downgrade possibility.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 26, 2011)

DroRox said:
			
		

> What ticks me off the most is that in my old DSi that got water damaged beyond repair I had Guitar Rock Tour. -____- I think I'll download one of the three games to have access to the slight (very, very, slight) chance that someone will come up with a downgrade possibility.


No, downgrade is impossible unless sysmenu is decrypted, which is not in the near future. No more dsiwarehax.. I should have gotten exidia..


----------



## The Composer (Aug 26, 2011)

This exploit is completely useless. Not only you need to have bad games downloaded on your system, but also be on a lower menu version. 

Even then, if someone manages to fulfill both requirements, homebrew on dsi mode is pretty pointless. 

The ds scene could have hacked the dsi if they really wanted, but that would mean killing the flashcard market.


----------



## dEvA_pAiN (Aug 26, 2011)

i have the guitar rock tour and my DSi is 1.4.2 thanks to the m3 team but anyways i cant use the xploit


----------



## Coto (Aug 26, 2011)

I too had a 1.41U DSi, but once I knew I didn't have any of the required target games, I just updated to 1.4.3U.


----------



## Another World (Aug 26, 2011)

The Composer said:
			
		

> This exploit is completely useless.
> 
> its not useless, it is inconvenient for you because you don't have one of the exploitable files on a 1.4.1 dsi. when you do have one the exploit is extremely useful.
> 
> ...



typed by someone who has obviously not tried a dsi-mode specific homebrew. the 2x cpu speed and 16MB of ram make a *huge* difference. it means emulation requires less tweaking to work than on the more limiting ds-mode specs. old ds-mode projects recompiled for dsi-mode already show benefits such as speed increases. this is very obvious when you try alekmaul's atari 2600 emu in both ds-mode and dsi-mode. games are extremely playable in dsi-mode where the same file runs at a much slower framerate in ds-mode. cquake also comes to mind, it is much more enjoyable in dsi-mode yet still playable in ds-mode.

the problem with dsi-mode is that it came to late. ds developers have moved on. 

-another world


----------



## RoniPunk (Aug 26, 2011)

I am on firmware v1.4.1 and have Sudokuhax 1.1 but I can not get any homebrew to run. Why?


boot.nds , right?


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 26, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> why did i tranfer exidia to the 3ds
> WHY


OMG YOU CAN NOW HAXX THE 3DS!


----------



## Another World (Aug 26, 2011)

RoniPunk said:
			
		

> I am on firmware v1.4.1 and have Sudokuhax 1.1 but I can not get any homebrew to run. Why?
> 
> 
> boot.nds , right?



you must first copy the sudoku game from the NAND to the sd card, then copy it off the sd card to your computer. run it through the dsiwarehax which will patch the sudoku game with the exploitable code. you should make sure you keep a back up of the original file. copy the file back to the sd. put on the homebrew menu and name it boot.nds. then put some dsi-mode homebrew onto the sd card as well. put the sd card back into the dsi, power it up, and copy the exploited game back into NAND. launch the game and then it will run the homebrew menu. use the HB menu to select what .nds homebrew you want to use.

the file on your sd card will either be called 4B344445 or 4B344456

this is the file you want: http://bootmii.org/dsiexploits/downloads/
this is homebrew memu: http://devkitpro.org/wiki/Homebrew_Menu



Spoiler: from the readme




1. Export the target DSiWare to SD card via the data management menu. See the below instructions for the list of target DSiWare.
2. The exploit will then be injected into the DSiWare application via client software. See the below client software usage instructions. The client software uploads DSi-specific data from the DSiWare application to a web server, then injects the retrieved data into the DSiWare application.
3. Copy the output binary to SD card with the same filename as the original.
4. Copy the exploit from SD card to ``internal memory'' via the data management menu.
5. See the below link for this step.
6. Now boot.nds on SD card will be run.



assuming you did all that then i have no idea what your problem is.

-another world


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 26, 2011)

and i thought i had made a bad choice buying that exidia game xd

seems not now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dami


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 26, 2011)

And i have Fieldrunners, but sadly i upgraded my all 3 DSi's and DSi XL to the latest Firmware.
But, i really don't care anymore, i'm moving on and the homebrew i use, i use on iEvo and DSTwo


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 26, 2011)

Woo hoo!


I am on 1.4.1 and have exidia!


----------



## MSaki (Aug 26, 2011)

hence everyone is on 1.4.2 or 3 so im sticking with evoi and or dsilink cooking coach small exploit.

to bad they didnt find a exploit for free stuff...


----------



## IDaNL (Aug 26, 2011)

i have one of the games and i spared 300 points for buying a game but my dsi is running on 1.4.2E so...


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 26, 2011)

Why can't they make an exploit to use with the DS browser or flipnote studio?


----------



## Zorua (Aug 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Why can't they make an exploit to use with the DS browser or flipnote studio?


Because they haven't discovered any security flaws in them YET.


----------



## RoniPunk (Aug 26, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoniPunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I have the DSiwarehex already on my DSi. I just couldn't get a homebrew to run error reading .NDS file.
I'll try to figure out the homebrew menu.
I didn't know about the homebrew menu.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 26, 2011)

DSi Shop is in "maintenance"..

motherfuckers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well..I have 1.4.1 and have the hacked EA Sudoku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT - Where is the FINAL SudokuHax?..I only see the blog for the old one


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, this sucks for people who don't have these games and are on a later firmware. Time to buy the ievo


----------



## lismati (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not going to pirate anything, because I'm on 1.4.3 and I don't have any of theese games, but if the bootable file is ".nds" can you play retail games thru' the hack?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 26, 2011)

lismati said:
			
		

> I'm not going to pirate anything, because I'm on 1.4.3 and I don't have any of theese games, but if the bootable file is ".nds" can you play retail games thru' the hack?


if you're one 1.4.3 and do NOT have the games mentioned on your internal memory..then you're fucked. simple as that


----------



## Joktan (Aug 26, 2011)

I am still on 1.4....does any body believe that???i just havent felt the need to upgrade...i will when the free zelda comes out though....i will also need to upgrade my  acekard...i almost bought one of the games noted in this...sadly i changed my mind...


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 26, 2011)

lismati said:
			
		

> I'm not going to pirate anything, because I'm on 1.4.3 and I don't have any of theese games, but if the bootable file is ".nds" can you play retail games thru' the hack?



Homebrew only. You don't seriously think they would give you a r0m loader as wel as an exploit do you?


----------



## lismati (Aug 26, 2011)

Really?  So just wait for a loader.
BTW. I'm not a pirate, I don't have a flashcard, nor exploitable games.


----------



## RoniPunk (Aug 26, 2011)

Since there is not a DS launcher I have the moonshell2 kinda working...some games the touch screen is not working?


----------



## moisesmcardona (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there a possibility that in the future we would be able to use these in a 3DS?


----------



## Coto (Aug 26, 2011)

RoniPunk said:
			
		

> Since there is not a DS launcher I have the moonshell2 kinda working...some games the touch screen is not working?



You can load roms through moonshell?? Could you explain this post a bit more..?


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 26, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> RoniPunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, Nintendo already fixed this some time ago. that's why it says if you don't have the games on your system already then you can't do it.


----------



## ether2802 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well just in case i'm going to stay on 1.4.1 waiting for some other exploit to come to the surface, and hopefully this time it wont have to be on a game that you already bought from the DSiShop, I only own soccer game from gameloft and Asphalt4...!!


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 26, 2011)

RoniPunk said:
			
		

> Since there is not a DS launcher I have the moonshell2 kinda working...some games the touch screen is not working?



Wait... monnshell2 working from the DSi SD card?


----------



## SifJar (Aug 26, 2011)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> Well just in case i'm going to stay on 1.4.1 waiting for some other exploit to come to the surface, and hopefully this time it wont have to be on a game that you already bought from the DSiShop, I only own soccer game from gameloft and Asphalt4...!!


This is the *FINAL* DSiWareHax, there will be no more. Seeing as they are now virtually useless, no one will waste time and effort making another DSiWare exploit. Any other exploit that work begins on will target _current_ system software versions, not past ones. There is no point working on exploits for old software versions.


----------



## Coto (Aug 26, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> RoniPunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured you'd read that line again. This is interesting...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Aug 26, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o rly?


----------



## RoniPunk (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes I have moonshell2 working through bomebrew menu. Then from there, a modded moonshell2 is loaded and can kinda run DS Roms. Still working on this, I had to make a NDS file that works kinda like one on a flashcard.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Aug 27, 2011)

RoniPunk said:
			
		

> Yes I have moonshell2 working through bomebrew menu. Then from there, a modded moonshell2 is loaded and can kinda run DS Roms. Still working on this, I had to make a NDS file that works kinda like one on a flashcard.



Which Moonshell build are you using?


----------



## RoniPunk (Aug 27, 2011)

2.10 Stable I also on 2.09. I may also work on 2.07 on up.
also used homebrew menu 
It kinda work like this...but the NDS file works different.
http://gbatemp.net/t149734-commercial-rom-...-2-ysmenu-guide?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgPB2hBwOl4


----------



## penly (Aug 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, that's not the case. Only if the Nintendo shop came back with some sort of stupid bug that allowed me to download one of those games, which is not happening, I would be able to enjoy this exploit..


----------



## Another World (Aug 27, 2011)

RoniPunk said:
			
		

> 2.10 Stable I also on 2.09. I may also work on 2.07 on up.
> also used homebrew menu
> It kinda work like this...but the NDS file works different.
> http://gbatemp.net/t149734-commercial-rom-...-2-ysmenu-guide?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgPB2hBwOl4



please just upload the "hacked" version of moonshell you made so we can all test. 

right now there isn't much credibility to these claims. theoretically we could discuss it but that’s about it.

-another world


----------



## Omega_2 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Composer said:
			
		

> This exploit is completely useless. Not only you need to have bad games downloaded on your system, but also be on a lower menu version.
> 
> Even then, if someone manages to fulfill both requirements, homebrew on dsi mode is pretty pointless.
> 
> The ds scene could have hacked the dsi if they really wanted, but that would mean killing the flashcard market.


The flashcard market wouldn't die from something simple like this.  
"If there is a need, you can bet your bottom dollar it exists...in China."


----------



## Gh0sti (Aug 28, 2011)

hey guys 2 things
1. when i boot the updated version of sudokuhax should it say v1.1 running or v1.0? 
2. since i have the hacked version of sudoku and i am still on version 1.4.1 DSi (U) and I update to version 1.4.3 can i still use the hack to access DSi mode?? 

thanks


----------



## Sir_Voe (Aug 28, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> 2. since i have the hacked version of sudoku and i am still on version 1.4.1 DSi (U) and I update to version 1.4.3 can i still use the hack to access DSi mode??
> 
> thanks



You should be able to. I've still got the original Sudokuhax working on my 1.4.3 DSi. Just make sure the hack is on your system before updating, and never EVER delete it.


----------



## RoniPunk (Aug 28, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> RoniPunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 other guys and  myself are working the bugs out. See the DS touch screen does not work on all game that I have tried, mic works, DSi mode works sometimes but sometimes freezes.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Aug 28, 2011)

RoniPunk said:
			
		

> 2.10 Stable I also on 2.09. I may also work on 2.07 on up.
> also used homebrew menu
> It kinda work like this...but the NDS file works different.
> http://gbatemp.net/t149734-commercial-rom-...-2-ysmenu-guide?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgPB2hBwOl4



Thanks for the reply. I was mainly just interested in the prospect of having an SD slot based media player, but I didn't have any luck getting 2.10 to boot from sudokuhax.


----------



## coolness (Aug 28, 2011)

damn this is so useless
I while stay at my wii with Homebrew Channel


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 28, 2011)

RoniPunk said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you could find out what Cyclops did for their 'compatibility mode' on the iEvo, it would help a lot.


----------



## RoniPunk (Aug 28, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> RoniPunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 of us started looking at what iEvo does just yesterday afternoon.


----------



## spinal_cord (Aug 28, 2011)

So is this a recompile of moonshell or a hack of an existing build?
Compatibility mode from DSiWareHax would mean than any non-dldi homebrew should run with sound and touchscreen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish you success with this.


----------



## IDaNL (Aug 28, 2011)

@spinal_cord offtopic but when is your site going to be back

Sorry for this offtopic post


----------



## MSaki (Aug 30, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> RoniPunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





they didnt do anything they just used Dave j's cooking coach dsilink exploit and added a micro sd slot and launcher.


everyone knows this :/

and as for another exploit just nintendo zone as even the newest one can be crashed same with flipnote .l


----------



## chyyran (Aug 30, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> and as for another exploit just nintendo zone as even the newest one can be crashed same with flipnote .l



Would you care to enlighten us how this is done? AFAIK, not even Team Twiizers has found an exploit with flipnote.


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 1, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> they didnt do anything they just used Dave j's cooking coach dsilink exploit and added a micro sd slot and launcher.
> 
> everyone knows this :/
> 
> ...


----------



## camochase (Sep 24, 2011)

i should have bought one of those games i have 1.4.1 but i dont got those games is there a possability someone can hack flipnote its much more commen for people who are still on 1.4.1


----------



## SifJar (Sep 24, 2011)

camochase said:
			
		

> i should have bought one of those games i have 1.4.1 but i dont got those games is there a possability someone can hack flipnote its much more commen for people who are still on 1.4.1


No. It has been investigated and no one has been able to find any exploitable bugs there.


----------



## camochase (Sep 24, 2011)

oh that really sucks what about the pmp files at least i thinks thats the format and you could edit one of those files to cause a buffer overflow but at least that is how i think it works


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

camochase said:
			
		

> oh that really sucks what about the pmp files at least i thinks thats the format and you could edit one of those files to cause a buffer overflow but at least that is how i think it works


Nope, trust me, that's probably the first game they tried.


----------

